# Peptides Help



## SoldierOFmetal (May 9, 2020)

So, since peptides and SARMs are legal compared to AASs, is it ok to ask for a source for those type of compounds?  For the SARMS only looking for mk677, but multiple compounds for the peptides (e.g. ghrp).  Pls don’t rip this up if I’m wrong, and no offense taken if the thread is removed, but I’d at least appreciate an explanation if so.


----------



## SoldierOFmetal (May 9, 2020)

Bad question?


----------



## Rhino99 (May 10, 2020)

Peptide sources vary from bunk to good....

I havent used a lot but the couple times I ordered 

https://www.peptidepros.net/

https://maximpeptide.com/


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2020)

I haven't touched any, or even thought about it, in years. Sorry, I'm no help.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 10, 2020)

SoldierOFmetal said:


> Bad question?



There just aren't many fans of those things in this forum I'm afraid.


----------



## SoldierOFmetal (May 11, 2020)

Thanks y’all


----------



## mugzy (May 11, 2020)

SoldierOFmetal said:


> Thanks y’all



If you in fact do try out some of the various peptides please post your review of them here.


----------

